# SSBC brake problems...69 GTO....



## Eshack80 (Aug 18, 2010)

I purchased a 1969 GTO about 2 months ago and when I purchased the car. The front brakes are SSBC adn the rear brakes are still drum. The brakes have alway been very sluggish and spongy. I bled the brakes, and there was no air in the lines. I thought it might be the the brake booster, so I purchased a new and put it on yesterday. That did not solve the problem. I was going to buy a vacuum gauge and read the vacuum, but the car has excellent vacuum and I do not think that is the problem. I want the car to be safe and want the brakes to stop if i need to. I am sitting with my hands in the air. I am not sure what else to check. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

Have you checked the clearance between the shaft that somes out the booster and the master? Had a 1970 GTO recently at the shop same problem customer rebuilt the entire system but never solver the problem we just adjusted the lash on the shaft and felt great. Just make sure not to adjust to far out as it will cause the brakes to drag.


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

get a new master cylnder. it is most likely pitted and the cuffs wont seal. i had the same problem and when i disassembled my master cylnder it was pitted coroded and clogged with decomposed rubber. hope this helps


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Did the car come originally with drums and converted to discs? 

If so was the MC changed over?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I rebuilt mine, same thing, pulling and all. I swapped the master cylinder and booster, now my brakes are great. I thought I had a bad prop valve and actually changed a brake caliper. Make sure you bench bleed the new master before you put it on. Good luck.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Haha, I'm bleeding my GTO's brakes today, mushy pedal after sitting for two years . 

I've got 4 wheel disc and I'm using a manual MC for a 70 Olds 442 with front discs. Works great. Usually....:lol:


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Could be your caliper hoses.


----------



## Eshack80 (Aug 18, 2010)

I did put a new master cylinder on the car also. I forgot to mention that. I did not bench bleed the master cylinder. I will do that tonight and see of that works. Since i did not bench bleed the cylinder, would that put more air in the lines?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

yes.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eshack80 said:


> I did put a new master cylinder on the car also. I forgot to mention that. I did not bench bleed the master cylinder.


That's very likely your problem. After you do that and re-install the MC, be sure to thoroughly bleed the rest of the system also. Start with the wheel that's farthest from the MC and work your way back, finishing with the closest. Also don't forget to check the adjustment on your rear drums. If the shoes are too far away from the drum that can also result in a mushy/low pedal.

Bear


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Rear brakes out of adjustment will make a low pedal, not mushy. Air=mushy. When in doubt, bleed, then bleed again.. Bleed til your bloody, lol..:cheers


----------



## Eshack80 (Aug 18, 2010)

You guy are awesome!! I took off the booster and bench bled it. Bubbles came out of both resorvoirs. I installed it back on the car and bleed each brake numerous time and now the brakes are working and stop my car. Feels pretty good that my fiance is not calling my car a death trap anymore. Thanks for everyones help!!! Its greatly appreciated!!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats!!! :cheers


----------

